# Sunrises in SE Texas



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

First two pictures are from lighthouse cove, other picture was from my buddy while he was duck hunting. Pics from cell phone camera.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

You third photo with objects in the foreground is best. It gives a sense of depth and scale when you have something in foreground. That's your best photo in my opinion.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Quit stealing my pics, man. Not to mention it's already been posted, ha.


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

^^^^^^^This was the duck hunting guy^^^^^^^


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Nice pics. I agree with Bob on number three!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Like that first one and the last one.


----------

